

We're selling our awesome side-project - amitsmoller
http://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/709/kejek-social-sharing
Me and my partner were forced to leave our project on which we worked for almost a year (we have over 25,000 publishers using it).
We don&#x27;t want to simply discard it, so we decided to offer it for sale for limited time. 
it&#x27;s on SideProject.com : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sideprojectors.com&#x2F;project&#x2F;project&#x2F;709&#x2F;kejek-social-sharing<p>Here&#x27;s a summary:<p>Social sharing tool for websites, that pushes visitors to share more by showing them exactly how many people have watched what they share.<p>It is currently installed on more than 25,000 sites, including premium paying clients.
======
nemasu
Why are you selling it?

